# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم نوكيا سوفت ويير(Nokia Software)  البرنامج العملاق Nokia PC Suite 7.1.180.94 لنقل الملفات وعمل التحديثات لاجهزة نوكيا

## ايجى ستارز

Nokia PC Suite 7.1.180.94
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   
Size
64.81MB   
تستطيع من خلال البرنامج اضافه كل شىء من برامج - نغمات - ثيمات تستطيع تعديل على مقاطع الصوتية ومقاطع فيديو ويمكنك كذالك التحويل بواسطة البرنامج ونقل الملفات من حاسوبك ألى جوالك نوكيا بكل سهولة ويمكنك نسخ جهات الأتصال وأنشاء نسخة أحتياطة من جوالك وأسترجاعها بكل سهولة 
Nokia PC Suite allows you to access your Nokia phone from your computer for a variety of tasks: Connecting your computer to the internet with the help of your phone Updating phone software and applications Transferring personal data such as picture or video files between your phone and your computer Synchronizing and managing contact and calendar entries Sharing information with Lotus Notes Creating multimedia message on your desktop and sending them through your phone         
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## kamel16442

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر

----------


## younes23

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر جدا

----------


## ameer kandeel

شكرا جزيلا لقبولى

----------

